# Muscadines



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Does anybody know if chickens should have muscadines? I have fed them and don't see any harm. They are high in calcium.. Any feedback would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful place for a chicken to live!!!


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Feed them to mine all the time no problems so far. Lately they have been getting the leftovers after jelly making


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I give mine what is left over from juice/jelly for years... no problems to date.

Best of luck!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Thanks! We love it here and I'm pretty sure they do too!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I never got to eat the grapes at my last place of residence..between the chickens and the dogs, I never had any reach ripening. No bad side effects noted.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Good to know.. The muscadines are a little further than the hens travel during the day. If I picked them all I could fill up a dump truck! So I've just been picking a bucket a day and giving it to them as treats.


----------

